# Expensive but Useful



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I've had one of these for years and use it very often. Well worth the money for the convenience and safety.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

I've made a couple of these out of wood from some plans I found somewhere on the Internet, and love the additional functionality that they provide to my table saw. I've made 1/8" rip cuts I never would have considered, and the additional stability that it provides makes things so much safer. I would love to have bought the "legit" thing-but they're just unreasonably expensive. It made me cringe (smile) a little to read that you bought them-in part-*because* of all the advertising…. Not that that's a bad reason-but it *IS* the reason that they're so expensive in the first place!

The product is wonderful, and would be at an approachable price if they would just find better, cheaper ways to market it to the masses. Similar to the SawStop, it markets itself, and being able to cut advertising and marketing budgets for those products would make them obtainable (and wouldn't force a little guy like me to make one from scratch!).

Likewise, I concur that over-accessorizing of the product, and the similarly outrageous pricing of those add-ons is insulting.

Your review is solid, the product's functionality is all there-and I heartily encourage everyone to build their own!!


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought these at the woodworking show about a year and a half ago when I got back into woodworking. MicroJig had a show special where you got two of the 200 models, plus some extras, a pair of the 1/8 inch legs, some additional hardware… I paid $135 and at the time thought, I can't believe I just spent $135 on push sticks.

I consider these one of the best tool investments I have ever made. Once you get over that initial shock of passing your hand over the blade the first time, they are incredible. You can configure them to make almost any type of cut. I use them on almost every cut I make. Table saw, router table, sometimes on the band saw, It is worth it to me to spend a minute or two making the adjustment to use it, even for just a couple of cuts. I too have made 1/8 in rips and feel safe doing it. On the rare occasion that I use a conventional push stick, it now makes me nervous, like going back to using the factory throat plate instead of a ZCI.

Are they very expensive? absolutely, but if they are a tool you will use all the time, and make you feel safe, I think it's worth it. Personally, if needed I would buy them again in a minute.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i bought mine too at a woodworking several years ago and thought the same thing why did i spend so much money on a plastic push block,well its one of the best tools ive ever bought.a great safety device thats well worth the money.altough i just dont seem to use it as much as i should,need to change that.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Bought mine from Lowes on sale for half price and I love it. I've never regretted spending the dough. They are still made in the US which explains the higher cost. But if we ever want our country to get back on track economically we need to support businesses that manufacturer here at home.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I love mine as well. Not only do they make cuts safer, but the quality of my cuts has improved a lot. I have virtually zero burn marks on my cuts now (using relatively straight wood). I would by them again in a heart beat.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Just couldn't handle the price but because of the advertising I have been thinking and using push sticks more and more.
For me a lot has to do with what I'm making.
In wood model making I have to make a lot of very small parts so jigs, feather boards and push sticks are a must.
I built a wood gripper from plans on the net but it's way to heavy for what i'm doing so if I were to make another one I Would probable use more plastic parts in my build. 
I just love the idea of a store bought gripper just can't handle the price.
They need to change the name to ripper me thinks.

Many can afford the best of every thing but for me I'll just have to make my own and droll at all the fancy new toys out there.
*Sad but true*


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I use these when I am working at the Local Tech Shop and I really love them , that said I want to buy a pair for use at home but it is going to be a while because of other needs right now for my limited cash. Most likely try to find a sale at Lowes or woodcraft or some place and get at least one then and the second later, unless the cash flow gets better. and right now none of the six Lowes stores in my area have them in stock.
I really do feel that they make a lot of different cuts much safer to do , can't figure out why it took so long for someone to make them.


----------



## ShapingGrain (Mar 3, 2016)

I received this the Christmas after my dad had a run in with his table saw. I make a lot of cutting boards and this is fantastic for cutting thin pieces. I am able to get more consistently smooth cuts and I feel safe. The safety is worth the price and it is easy to adjust. I use it with almost every cut so the price should fall off your mind quickly.


----------



## twotenths (Mar 16, 2016)

I've got a pair of them and have been glad that I do. There is no doubt that they are a big improvement over a push stick, especially when you need to do fussy jobs on the table saw. Expensive but not hard to justify for safety's sake.


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

Saw this an thought I would ad my $0.02!

This is well worth the money and much more than a push stick. 
It's a family owned business and made in the USA.

Can you make your own? Yes, if you can make one like this in less than 10 hours then you don't mind doing so for $8/hour!


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

I have had mine for about three years now, and *it lost it's grip completely*. My shopsmith push block still has a solid grip after 20+ years.

Does anyone else have this problem? I am not willing to spend $15 on new "legs".

I am thinking about making my own… really wonderful grippy material are mouse pads, neoprene also works really well.

A bit disappointed that they didn't use some longer lasting grippy material.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

Have you tried cleaning the pads with denatured alcohol?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

> I have had mine for about three years now, and *it lost it s grip completely*. My shopsmith push block still has a solid grip after 20+ years.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? I am not willing to spend $15 on new "legs".
> 
> ...


Do you have the heel inserts for your Gripper? They hook behind the wood to help push heavier stock. They are height adjustable to accommodate various thicknesses of stock. You can also put some adhesive backed sandpaper or abrasive tread strips on the feet. And if you haven't already done so, you might try waxing the saw table to help things move along with less effort.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

> Do you have the heel inserts for your Gripper? They hook behind the wood to help push heavier stock. They are height adjustable to accommodate various thicknesses of stock. You can also put some adhesive backed sandpaper or abrasive tread strips on the feet. And if you haven t already done so, you might try waxing the saw table to help things move along with less effort.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Thanks for the tips. I don't think I have the heel inserts. Maybe I can make some myself, and the gripper would become a nice push block. Not sure if adhesive sandpaper will stick to the green grippy stuff. Table saw is regularly waxed, that is not an issue.

Lately I have just been used a ca. 7 × 7 inch plywood board, where I have glued a strip of mouse pad to one edge… works actually quite well, as silly as it may sound or look


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

> Do you have the heel inserts for your Gripper? They hook behind the wood to help push heavier stock. They are height adjustable to accommodate various thicknesses of stock. You can also put some adhesive backed sandpaper or abrasive tread strips on the feet. And if you haven t already done so, you might try waxing the saw table to help things move along with less effort.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


OK, you inspired me to fix it 

I peeled off the green not-so-grippy stuff, cleaned off the legs with acetone, and used a scraper to flatten the bottom. Then I cut some strips out of 1/8" neoprene and stuck them on with double-stick tape. Works great so far, let's see how long it will keep its grip.

I love that neoprene stuff… very grippy, I use it for all sorts of things, like feet for a cutting board for example.


----------

